
Sublime Text Build 3211 - elktea
https://www.sublimetext.com/3
======
jskinner
There are only minor changes in this build: a few bug fixes, plus notarization
support, which is required for macOS 10.15.

We've got some pretty exciting changes coming up quite soon, but this isn't
it.

~~~
rsoto
Hey Jon, thanks for such an amazing and honest product.

~~~
jskinner
My pleasure, and thanks for the kind words!

------
o10449366
Editing remote files with Sublime Text and rsub[0] makes my day to day work so
much easier. It seems like such a simple thing, but having a fast, intuitive,
accessible, and easy to configure text editor is so underrated. I work with
people that swear by vim, emacs, etc. but I never had the patience to learn
how to set them up to suite my specific needs. With Sublime, I never had to.
Maybe that makes me less sophisticated, but I genuinely appreciate that it's
such a simple product that _just works;_ I don't have to mess around with
buffers, scrollback bindings, or memorize complicated shortcuts - I just call
"subl" no matter where I am and I can manipulate the file natively on OS X.

[0]
[https://github.com/henrikpersson/rsub](https://github.com/henrikpersson/rsub)

~~~
esalman
vscode remote has all that, and more actually.

~~~
o10449366
Everyone has a different use case, but in my opinion VSCode is a full fledged
IDE at this point - not a text editor (and it shows in its speed.) I use ST to
poke around in config files when they need quick edits because I'm less likely
to make a mistake than if I used vim. It's also significantly faster when
loading up large log files than VSCode. Actual remote programming is done with
PyCharm, but that's just my use case.

------
yamato2022
I’m working with big CSV files now and VSCode is horrific. It hangs for tens
of seconds on files that I have no problem editing right away in vim/vi. So
for non-Terminal use, I think I’m ready to switch back to Sublime.

~~~
awake
are you using syntax highlighters for the csv. if you open it without syntax
highlighting you may find very large performance increases.

~~~
panpanna
Even the extremely light gedit (gnome default editor) has this problem.

I think plugins should automatically disable themselves if the file is over x
KB.

------
kebman
I just want to use this moment to thank the creators of Sublime Text. Thank
you for an awesome text editor. Who knew it could make editing life so much
simpler!

------
war1025
I remember a few years ago when Sublime was all the rage. The people I know
personally that used it have all moved on to VSCode by now. Does Sublime still
have a significant following?

~~~
c-smile
Yes.

Sublime is unbeatable when it is used as a smart notepad - with frequent
starts/closes. It loads instantly.

VSCode is more like IDE (once opened, rarely closed) and is actually moving
into Visual Studio direction in respect of its weight and associated problems
with that.

~~~
zeppelin101
Exactly how I see them. One of my favorite use cases of Sublime is the
'FilterPipes' command. You can use it to transform the text in numerous ways
(such as converting case). You can even write your own text transformation
logic in Python. But my favorite use case is the 'Send Text to Command'. I
just invoke gnu utilities, like sed or awk (my most common one is 'grep -i
filtertext' to only display lines which match a certain pattern), which are
accessible from Sublime because they're on my %PATH% on Windows. So I'm
basically doing things in Sublime that Vim users think are only possible to
vimmers in a unixy world. I'm filtering/transforming text very effectively,
all without having to retain in memory some very arcane commands.

------
JadoJodo
At this point: What does Sublime Text offer that hasn't been superseded by VS
Code and/or Atom?

~~~
TACIXAT
What does VS Code offer over Sublime besides a massive marketing budget? I
absolutely love Sublime, it has never occurred to me to even try the Electron
based alternatives.

~~~
Thaxll
Sublime is nowhere in terms of add-ons / language integration compare to
VScode, without that it's pretty much useless. Sublime is just a better
looking Notepad++

~~~
angott
In my opinion, it really depends on the language. I find that VSCode is better
than Sublime for web development, but I really prefer Sublime for write and
compile workflows (e.g. C/C++ or Go development) which do not rely too much on
extensive IDE support.

------
arunpuri
I personally use 2 types of editors, VSCode for any project based work and NPP
(Notepad++) for any light editing work, config files, or writing down some
minor notes. I have encountered "huge file" scenarios and had Sublime
installed as well in my previous job. Some scenarios and features worked well
for me in Sublime, some in NPP (Macro).

~~~
zeppelin101
I was a user of NPP for .. maybe 10 years. I finally gave Sublime another try
just a few months ago and I'm full time convert. I'm not knocking on NPP but I
think Sublime is a little bit more sleek. And it's cross-platform. That said,
the 'Text Tools' plugin in NPP is killer.

~~~
arunpuri
Agreed :) TEIO ..Whatever works for each of us and hetro-geniety in market is
good.

------
mroche
Though it has seemed to lose its market share over the past few years, there
still isn’t a text editor to date that can efficiently handle what Sublime
can. For me, it’s search, multi-cursor selection, OOTB shortcuts, and
performance are unrivaled. Do I use VSCode, PyCharm, and Vim for most things?
Yes. But when I need to edit text, lots of it, and fast, I always fall back to
Sublime. Outside of it not having the things that would turn it into an IDE
like VSCode, Sublime just feels like a more sane environment to work in for
me, at least for text editing.

Examples: Needing to edit Maya ASCII files (3D DCC) that can easily range from
10,000 to several hundred thousand lines. Most apps can’t even open these
files, yet ST processes them like a champ. I’ve opened 3-5GB text files in
Sublime before with little fuss. Scrolling performance does get affected a
bit, but at least I can do what I need it to do.

------
dx87
I wish they bundled in language server functionality instead of relying on 3rd
party packages for it. I had to do a fresh install earlier this year, and
there was a ~1 month period where you couldn't install the recommended
language server plugin because the single person who had control of the repo
didn't have time to update the plugin to pull dependencies from BitBucket
because BitBucket changed their API. I primarily use Sublime for Rust
development, and without the language server plugin you don't get much benefit
besides syntax highlighting.

------
wolco
It feels like my typing gets noticably fast in sublime. Amazing product.

